# 430EX II not talking to my camera...



## jcskeeter (Oct 30, 2011)

Has anyone had their 430 stop talking to their cam before? I have a T2i and when I attach the flash and try to go to the custom fuctions or just external flash settings from the camera menu, it says I don't have a compatible flash or the power is off. It doesn't do the focus assist or adjust the zoom on the flash either when adjusting the zoom on the lens. 

The kicker to this is that I was just using some radio triggers with this flash (which I've used many other times before w/out any problems) and I'm a little concerned that it did something??

Tried taking all batteries out and cleaned contacts. Anyone have any other suggestions?? Thanks!


----------



## jcskeeter (Oct 31, 2011)

Man I thought this would be an easy one?? 

Any thought's on this. Could the radio trigger have zapped my flash or something? The flash still works and it ETTLs just fine. Anyone think of anything else?


----------



## radiorickm (Oct 31, 2011)

I have a Sunpak flash my camera won't recognize. In the process of researcing this, I found a website that describes some simple checks for the hot shoe. It seem that either 1) the screws come loose under the hot shoe, or 2) there is a little plastic pin that gets out of whack. Do a google search for Canon hot shoe repair and you should find it. It will at least let you decide if you need to send it in for service.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 31, 2011)

What triggers? It's possible they did some damage, but unlikely. The usual problem with these symptoms is that the flash isn't fully seated in the hotshoe.


----------



## jcskeeter (Oct 31, 2011)

So i got my mini screw drivers out and started poking around. Re-tightened the hot-shoe on the camera (it wasn't really loose). Then I proceeded to remove the hot-shoe from the the flash. Yay! Somehow one of the wires broke off at the soldier to one of the pins going to the hot-shoe. Needless to say it was the one that sends ETTL and all the other good stuff. Tested it by holding the wire on the post and it turned the ETTL on instead of just TTL. 

So, now I either send it in for warranty or find a guy in town to soldier it.


----------



## jcskeeter (Nov 2, 2011)

Got the wire soldiered at a local tv shop. Works perfect now!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Nov 2, 2011)

Go Skeeter!!!! Too much of a great flash to not be working for you.


----------

